# My two new girls..



## lgdpt (Jun 7, 2009)

I picked up my two females. They are very cute. My wife chose the names... Coral and Clover. They both seem light for their size. The smallest one, looks the oldest (her shell looks beat up and thin). I will get them back on track. 















Here is the bummer part of all this. My resident female Shelly, took one look at them and charged them knocking one over and going for the next next one. 

I divided my yard. So they cant get to eachother, but they can see eachother (see the pic above). my hope is that they will get used to eachother and Shelly will mello out. Im so bummed about this.....

Any ideas?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2009)

She's just being protective of her space. Give her time. She's probably been an only child for a while. It will take time for her to get used to having sisters. 

It looks like the smaller one is wild caught, and good old #58 is captive bred.


----------



## PowersSax911 (Jun 7, 2009)

Are these Greek Tortoises? One of them looks like one... Does anyone know or have pics of a fully grown greek tort?



PowersSax911 said:


> Are these Greek Tortoises? One of them looks like one... Does anyone know or have pics of a fully grown greek tort?



Nvm


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool! Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 7, 2009)

These are desert tortoises, there is a greek section though and you can find some good pictures there.. Desert torts get a little bigger then greeks

Nice tortoises, hopefully they will learn to get a long....


----------



## Stazz (Jun 7, 2009)

Aww they're lovely - Im sure if ya just give Shelly some time she'll get used to her new sisters  Its just like humans, the first child will always react the same kind of way at first with a new baby brother/sister, and in time, they are best of friends


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 7, 2009)

I like their names! Lovely ladies. Can you post a pic of their enclosure(s)? I'd love to see 'em!


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you all. I really hope shelly calms down. She is so much bigger and heavier than these two. She can really do some damage. I wish I didnt have to work today. Im sure its going to be interesting in my yard.

I just divided the yard in half with 40 feet of flexible fence (staked to the ground all along the way). 

They canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t get through it. I did it at 2pm yesterday and they tried until dark. 

Shelly seemed to be pouting after I separated them. 

Meg here is the yardÃ¢â‚¬Â¦..






Here are the two houses I made them. Now I have one on each side of the fenceÃ¢â‚¬Â¦..


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 8, 2009)

lgdpt, I hate to be the downer here but you really should quarenteen new torts for about 6 months to make sure there are no pathogens passed to your healthy tort. That means no new torts should be able to touch noses with the older (your previously owned tort) for the saftey of both or in your case all torts. This is a precaustion but one that has paid off many times for many people. Some have even had some difficulty after a tort was quarenteened for a year. But better safe than sorry. 
Now after that Congratulations on your new arrivals. Here is hoping Shelly settles down quickly an all goes well.


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Robyn, you are totally correct. I was told they had been quarenteened prior to me getting them. I just trusted the rescue and I am nervous about it.  Maybe I need to figure out a new way to seperate them......


----------

